# A few fresh pics



## richyboa72 (Oct 19, 2018)

I took three of boas out for some pics last week as the weather was mild but winter is approaching fast in the U.K. now ,we already had a couple of frosts
First off my sunglow was a great colour after her shed last week,the coraling on her sides was mad














Next my Hypo Nicaraguan 









next is my
Peruvian longtail “Mama quilla “ she has great red eyes
























Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Nov 23, 2018)

I love the circle patterns on them. so cool.


----------



## richyboa72 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks Mick, yes the circles are pretty cool

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------

